# why is it my clownfish has look like a pimple to its body?



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

guys yesterday my clownfish doesnt have this after i woke up this morning i just saw its body theres a pimple like on its body what is this? is this dangerous for my clownfish what should i do? the pimple is a small like a dot on its body but theres a hump like a pimple color pinkred if i recall.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Pictures?

Where is it located on the fish's body? Tank size? Water change schedule? Water Params?

Does it look like it is 'sunburned' at all?


----------



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

10 gllons then part of the body near at the tail area, pictures difficult to shoot. water changes none cuz the water and aquarium is still new


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm.

Could you post your water params and salinity levels?


----------

